# lead screw ?



## bisley45 (Oct 4, 2012)

Which would be better having the longer lead screw machined down to fit my mod C or having the original lead screw key way milled in to it ?
I am wanting to convert my mod C to a mod B with power feed. the longer one is a power feed lead screw.


----------



## 4GSR (Oct 4, 2012)

The lead screw you have there in the picture, upper one, with the keyway cut in it, is for a mod A lathe.  Be more troubles than its worth to convert it for a mod B.  Do what I did when I converted mine from a mod C to a mod A, mill a keyway down the length of the lead screw.  Of course, I had to cut off some of the mod C leadscrew and recut the end and make a collar to fit the quich change gear.
The leadscrews are not case hardened.  Material is relatively soft.


----------



## 12bolts (Oct 4, 2012)

Brian,
I am in the process of putting power feed on my lathe, (screw cutting only atm). Rather than go to the trouble of changing/modifying the leadscrew, and dont forget you will need a worm gear and wheel and clutch, I am fitting a low rpm high torque variable speed motor to drive the saddle and cross feed. Will have a thread with pics on this  posted soon, I hope.

Cheers Phil


----------

